# Identity of cichlid in attached photo



## srleafs (Jan 28, 2009)

Can anyone help to identify the attached. The brown one, not the lab. My guess is that it is about 6 to 8 months old. Got it from someone that couldn't remember what it was.

Thanks,
srleafs


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like it could be some sort of Peacock cichlid. but im not sure. may be a bit young?.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like a zebra to me but iam not sure either. Post it at www.cichlid-forum.com they might be able to help


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

hmm well i can guarentee its not a zebra just by the shape of its head and fins no offense pat  dont mean to burn ya down hehe. but i can almost guarentee its a peacock of some sort. i seen a few brown ones at big als but i didnt get their name. considering u said its about 6-8months it probably hasent grown to full size and expressed its colours or its a female.. i was lookin up a few and they have VERY familier body shape.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

here's a couple of mine to compare to...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Tropicana said:


> hmm well i can guarentee its not a zebra just by the shape of its head and fins no offense pat  dont mean to burn ya down hehe. but i can almost guarentee its a peacock of some sort. i seen a few brown ones at big als but i didnt get their name. considering u said its about 6-8months it probably hasent grown to full size and expressed its colours or its a female.. i was lookin up a few and they have VERY familier body shape.


lol no offensive taken thats why I said I wasnt sure lol.


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

srleafs said:


> Can anyone help to identify the attached. The brown one, not the lab. My guess is that it is about 6 to 8 months old. Got it from someone that couldn't remember what it was.
> 
> Thanks,
> srleafs


//

It is a peacock (Auloncara sp.) Which one is hard to tell but they are a good cichlid and average in aggression. I have a few in this cichlid tank.


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

Here is another pic of that tank with a better view of 2 Aulonacara very similar to yours.


----------

